# Medusan Wings



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Medusan Wings (eBook)



Black Library said:


> The flesh is weak. The machine is perfect. All of the Iron Hands Space Marines know this to be true, and none better than Atraxii, a gifted pilot of the Clan Company Kaargul. He returns to Medusa as a newly ordained Techmarine, only to be thrust into a conflict that will test not only his flesh, but also his most strongly held convictions. As the pilots of Medusan Wing scramble to defend an Adeptus Mechanicus refinery against ramshackle greenskin squadrons, what secrets are their allies hiding from them? And will the Iron Hands be able to transcend their weakness?
> 
> Written by Matt Westbrook


Sounds pretty good right? £15? Not too bad for a proper novel... except this isn't a novel. It's 151 pages long. Are they f**king serious?! Do Black Library really think we'll pay twice the price of a paperback novel for one third of the page count?! They need to stop all these damn novellas and get back to producing novels, real novels that have more than 300 pages.

I will most definitely NOT be getting Medusan Wings. A shame, the plot sounded interesting.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I just not suprised at all anymore.


----------

